# Rapid Fat Loss Diet



## icarus33 (Apr 26, 2010)

I just started the rapid fat loss diet,

Here's basically what I ate today.

Meal 1: 50g Whey protein

Meal 2: 4oz Chicken Breast

Meal 3: 50g Whey protein

Meal 4: 4oz Chicken Breast and cup of green beans.

Meal 5: 2 Teaspoons of Natty PB


How does it look? Is there anything I should change?


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 26, 2010)

Couple things I might consider adding since this is a strictly restricted cal, fat, protein diet:

- you can get the value of veggies w/o the veggies from powdered greens mixes like Greens + (available at most nutrition stores, Whole Foods, etc)

- You might end up wanting some fiber (Citrucel, etc.) to keep things moving thru.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 27, 2010)

Well you eat only that ,and you should drop it pretty quick. You better EASE your way back into moderate calories once you are done with this diet ,because seems like even starting eating a normal diet too quick after such a restricted diet your weight would shoot back up.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2010)

Veggies for sure.

and Natty PB for a Rapid Fat loss diet?


----------



## gtbmed (Apr 27, 2010)

Natty PB has quite a bit of fat to be included in an RFL diet.

What is your current weight and BF%?  Are you supplementing with fish oil?  Are you eating fibrous veggies?

Also, I'd suggest switching the protein powder out for solid meals because protein shakes aren't the most filling way to get your protein.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 27, 2010)

Not trying to be sarcastic, but have you read the book?



> Meal 1: 50g Whey protein
> Meal 2: 4oz Chicken Breast
> Meal 3: 50g Whey protein
> Meal 4: 4oz Chicken Breast and cup of green beans.
> Meal 5: 2 Teaspoons of Natty PB




First off...what category are you? 

1.) Peanut Butter has got to go. Natty or otherwise, it is calorically dense, has waaay too much fat for RFL, and sugar as well. 
2.) The whey suppliment is not entirely bad, but I wouldn't use it as a "meal". Try to use whole foods whenever possible, and use the whey to tweak your numbers if you get in a pinch. (I would also check the amount of sugar and carbs in the protein powder.)
2a.) Try to schedule your carb intake around workouts....pre-workout, post-workout, there are different views as to the "when" part of this....don't worry about that so much.
3.) You definately need to include fibrous vegetables. Don't go crazy with them, but try to include some with every meal if you can stand it.
4.) Keep your water intake high. RFL will squeeze the H20 out of you if you aren't careful.
5.)Take the suppliments outlined in the book.


Good Luck......and get used to tuna and mustard.


----------



## icarus33 (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay, here are my stats...

Im 5'8 166lbs at around 16% bf.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 27, 2010)

This diet is intended to be a very aggressive keto diet - its very simple and relies on the PB for the fats & proteins. But I guess you can also comment on the carbs that come with it. But anyway this is how THIS diet is defined, its not a list of stuff randomly put together.


----------



## gtbmed (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay, you need to rethink this.

The PB should probably go.  As has been said, it's too calorically dense and has a lot of fat/carbs.  Plus, it probably won't fill you much.

You're at about 140lbs. of LBM.  Protein intake should be at least 1.5g/lb. of LBM.  So at minimum you should be getting 210g of protein per day, which you don't seem to be getting with the diet you provided in the OP.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 27, 2010)

Maybe let's back up. What is your purpose for running this? Are you planning on doing it for 30 days or something like that?


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> This diet is intended to be a very aggressive keto diet - its very simple and relies on the PB for the fats & proteins. But I guess you can also comment on the carbs that come with it. But anyway this is how THIS diet is defined, its not a list of stuff randomly put together.



Rapid Fat Loss aka Lyle's PSMF does NOT rely on peanut butter for protein. This is not a fat and protein keto diet. This is a protein sparing modified fast, and it has very specific guidelines that are built around three sex-specific bodyfat categories. 

Besides, peanut butter contains very little protein. Most folks probably think of and use peanut butter as a fat source. 



gtbmed said:


> Okay, you need to rethink this.
> 
> The PB should probably go.  As has been said, it's too calorically dense and has a lot of fat/carbs.  Plus, it probably won't fill you much.


Exactly. 



gtbmed said:


> You're at about 140lbs. of LBM.  Protein intake should be at least 1.5g/lb. of LBM.  So at minimum you should be getting 210g of protein per day, which you don't seem to be getting with the diet you provided in the OP.





sassy69 said:


> Maybe let's back up. What is your purpose for running this? Are you planning on doing it for 30 days or something like that?



Sassy, he's a Category II dieter, and will be a Category I dieter when he drops below 164. The timelines and refeeds are specific to the Category. 
_____________________________________________________________
I sent this earlier to the OP by PM but will post this up here as well for background, for those of you who may be unfamiliar with RFL. 
_____________________________________________________________
You are starting this as a category II dieter, and may transition to a category I dieter when you drop below 164 lbs. 

As a category II, you will consume 1.25g protein per pound LBM (about 900 calories including 200 or so tag-along calories from fish oils and leafy greens), and lift twice a week. You may walk up to an hour a day if desired. 

Supplements will include 1g potassium, 1g calcium, 500mg magnesium, 10g fish oil, a multivitamin, and 1g vitamin C.

You get one modest "free" meal per week if desired, and one mandatory 5-hour carbup. The carbup is low-fat, with protein the same as you will have been running (ie, for you, about 175g) and anywhere from 200-400g carbohydrate, mostly in the form of fairly refined starches, such as white rice. 

When you hit 164 you may transition to category I, which is 2g protein per pound LBM. Note that your calories will now increase to about 1320 or so a day. Workouts are as they were before, but you don't get a free meal and you continue this for about 12 days - and then do a two-day carbup. 

Day 1 
140g pro
560-840g cho
<50g fat

Day 2
140g pro
280-420g cho
<50g fat

The workouts I like to do are these, and I train every third day:
(All exercises done as 3 X 5-8 reps) 
Workout A
Squats
T-Bars or other row
Bench press - flat or low incline

Workout B
Hang clean and press or corner press
Romanian Deadlifts
Chins


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 27, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Okay, you need to rethink this.
> 
> The PB should probably go.  As has been said, it's too calorically dense and has a lot of fat/carbs.  Plus, it probably won't fill you much.
> 
> You're at about 140lbs. of LBM.  Protein intake should be at least 1.5g/lb. of LBM.  So at minimum you should be getting 210g of protein per day, which you don't seem to be getting with the diet you provided in the OP.



Agreed.^^^^

At risk of sounding like Lyle......*It's all in the book*. (That was fun)

RFL is one of those diets that _should _draw a _minimal_ number of questions, simply because _it is all outlined in the book_....it's pretty simple, don't over-think it. If you haven't read the book, then odds are you will not experience (optimum) results....if any at all.

20g Carbohydrate, 20g Fat.....the *maximum* of each you should take in per day. Again, you could probably eat mor fat, but why interfere with the outcome? (EDIT: May Vary for different Category)

Set up a FitDay Account. Research the foods you can eat (also in the book) input the macros for each item...keep the list short if possible. I recommend reading *every single label from the actual products you eat* and enter them as *custom foods.* This way, if you get into a bind, you can work out exactly what foods you need to eat, and the information will be accurate, as opposed to some of the generic descriptions on fitday.

RFL is NOT the Atkins Diet.....(opinion>)you have to follow your macros meticulously and follow the rules of the diet. Otherwise you will be spinning your wheels.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn it, Built....would you let me know when you're gonna beat me to the (post) punch so I won't look like the posting jackass?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Damn it, Built....would you let me know when you're gonna beat me to the (post) punch so I won't look like the *posting jackass?*


 
Oh right... Like Built would have helped you avoid that.


----------



## gtbmed (Apr 27, 2010)

DaMayor, do you count fish oils in your fat allowances?  I tend to go a bit higher than 20g of fat if you include fish oil supps.

My rule of thumb for this diet is - eat as few carbs and fats as possible with the protein.  I have a tough time staying under 20g of fat but I can accept that since the deficit I'm running is already pretty big.


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2010)

DaMayor, this is a very good point you bring up: RFL is NOT the Atkins diet. 

Gtbmed, like you I go higher fat when I do RFL - one reason is satiety, but another is DRY SKIN. I just couldn't take it. RFL can be followed with higher fats and higher calories - it'll just work slower. As written, Lyle's guideline is THE VERY LOWEST you can drop your calories. Eat more than this lower limit, you just don't drop as fast.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 27, 2010)

I was thinking this was a diff diet that I'd seen several years ago - never mind me.


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2010)

Sassy, the name probably threw you. 

"Rapid Fat Loss" is the name of Lyle's book - but most online geeks in physical culture know it as PSMF - "Protein Strictly Mother Fucker".


----------



## gtbmed (Apr 27, 2010)

I actually feel pretty well-satiated while on PSMF.  I feel like I'm eating a good amount of food too.  Cutting out carbs and other calorie-dense foods like PB definitely helps that I think.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 27, 2010)

DIPWAD said:


> Oh right... Like Built would have helped you avoid that.



Good point......jerk.



			
				GTBMED said:
			
		

> DaMayor, do you count fish oils in your fat allowances? I tend to go a bit higher than 20g of fat if you include fish oil supps.



Initially I did, but as time went on (and as Built mentioned) I realized that a slightly higher fat intake from "fats without feet" (i.e, fish oil) was not a problem. I do keep a close eye on every other fat source.



			
				Junk In Da Trunk said:
			
		

> DaMayor, this is a very good point you bring up: RFL is NOT the Atkins diet.



Well, I have seen people completely abuse the Atkins Diet.... and have read a LOT of misguided folks thinking they can tweak RFL drastically and expect results.....not gonna happen. The diet is simple, but requires a LOT of discipline and focus if results are to be expected.

Oh, and a good mentor ain't a bad idea either.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2010)

At 200 lbm, I have to take in 400g of protein...how in the hell do I eat that much food? My favorite whole foods contain fat!! Eggs and flank steak especially! I want to get back on it, but I am trying hard to figure this on out LOL. I need cottage cheese and have one that has 3g of fat, with 16g of protein and 1% fat. I will use that at night, but the issue of egg whites alone suck ass. Oh incidentally, Walden Farms saves my ass.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2010)

Also, does the training which usually consists of heavy compounds with 3x5-8 reps differ if getting ready for a contest using this protocol? I wonder only because I am in a bit of a pinch and need to drop some bf fast for a show coming up. I would think it doesnt. 

I've been following the Palumbo style keto in which fats are allowed, but he states that if you run into a bind and stop losing weight, switch to veggie/protein day until the fat starts dropping again....what was said about the dry skin is definitely true. My lips felt like they were sunburned, and my joints ached from only 2 days of veggies only. It sucked. Of course I didnt stop the fish oil and wouldnt but still. It hurt like hell!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 28, 2010)

Built said:


> Sassy, the name probably threw you.
> 
> "Rapid Fat Loss" is the name of Lyle's book - but most online geeks in physical culture know it as PSMF - "Protein Strictly Mother Fucker".





There was another soemthing like "Not So Natural Fat Fast" or something that I first saw on elitefitness back in the day, but I don't see it there anymore. It was essentially 30 days of ANPB & protein mix. You'd usually start losing your mind about 3 days in.


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2010)

OH MY GOD, yes, I remember that one. I first saw it on femininemuscle, back in the day.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Also, does the training which usually consists of heavy compounds with 3x5-8 reps differ if getting ready for a contest using this protocol? I wonder only because I am in a bit of a pinch and need to drop some bf fast for a show coming up. I would think it doesnt.
> 
> I've been following the Palumbo style keto in which fats are allowed, but he states that if you run into a bind and stop losing weight, switch to veggie/protein day until the fat starts dropping again....what was said about the dry skin is definitely true. My lips felt like they were sunburned, and my joints ached from only 2 days of veggies only. It sucked. Of course I didnt stop the fish oil and wouldnt but still. It hurt like hell!


bump?? Please?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> At 200 lbm, I have to take in 400g of protein...how in the hell do I eat that much food? My favorite whole foods contain fat!! Eggs and flank steak especially! I want to get back on it, but I am trying hard to figure this on out LOL. I need cottage cheese and have one that has 3g of fat, with 16g of protein and 1% fat. I will use that at night, but the issue of egg whites alone suck ass. Oh incidentally, Walden Farms saves my ass.


this too?


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2010)

Whaddya need to know, bud?


----------



## maseco63 (Apr 28, 2010)

It should be called the "Rapid Muscle Loss Diet!" Dieting doesn't even seem like restriction...And I stay around 5-7%BF Add some calories unles your a buck 10.

No spam


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2010)

what are the most protein rich foods with minimal fats (chicken and tuna have been mainstreams for me, as well as egg whites, but they taste like dooty), that are also PSMF friendly?
Secondly, the training; I know it consists of 3x5-8 mostly compound moves, but for an emergency and precontest regimine, should it change? I'm willing to do what I need to do-and Marianne, you know me, I'm kind of psychotic and do what needs to be done. So lay it on me!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2010)

oh and I think we should stop all this horseplay on dieting and do this: Dr. Siegal's COOKIE DIET® | 1-877-377-4342 | Weight-Loss Cookies, Diet Shakes & Diet Books | Cookie Doctor® Sanford Siegal | Cookie & Diet = Weight Loss Successâ???¢ | CookieDiet.com


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2010)

maseco63 said:


> It should be called the "Rapid Muscle Loss Diet!" Dieting doesn't even seem like restriction...And I stay around 5-7%BF Add some calories unles your a buck 10.
> 
> [/URL]



I take it you haven't read the book. 

PS stop spamming.


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> what are the most protein rich foods with minimal fats (chicken and tuna have been mainstreams for me, as well as egg whites, but they taste like dooty), that are also PSMF friendly?
> Secondly, the training; I know it consists of 3x5-8 mostly compound moves, but for an emergency and precontest regimine, should it change? I'm willing to do what I need to do-and Marianne, you know me, I'm kind of psychotic and do what needs to be done. So lay it on me!




Suck it up and eat the crap that tastes like dooty. PSMF isn't a fun diet. It just works.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2010)

Built said:


> Suck it up and eat the crap that tastes like dooty. PSMF isn't a fun diet. It just works.


 be a little more blunter sweetness...and what about the training?


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2010)

Minimal.

Full-body, 3x5-8, compounds only, twice a week. Walking for up to an hour daily. That's it that's all...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2010)

Built said:


> Suck it up and eat the crap that tastes like dooty. PSMF isn't a fun diet. It just works.



I second this.....quit being a gurlymahn, Juggie.



> what are the most protein rich foods with minimal fats (chicken and tuna have been mainstreams for me, as well as egg whites, but they taste like dooty), that are also PSMF friendly?



*Eatables?*
Egg Whites (limit whole eggs)
Chicken Breast
Turkey Tenderloin/cutlets
Tuna 
Tilapia
Halibut
Cod
Haddock...most fish...you get the idea
Shrimp....(cholesterol shuhmesterol..it's short term)
Lobster
Extremely lean red meat
Liver (in moderation)
fat free cheese

*Fibrous Vegetables...Lyle's picks*(you probably already know these)
Asparagus 
Green beans 
Broccoli 
Brussel sprouts 
Cabbage
Cauliflower 
Celery
Collard Greens 
Cucumbers 
Eggplant
Kale (one of my fav's) 
Lettuce
Leeks
Mushrooms
Mustard Greens
Green peppers
Red peppers 
Spinach 
Zucchini

You get the gist....The diet seems (and can be) boring at times, but it is easy to manage your daily intake. Besides, you're no stranger to cutting, so sticking to any diet plan shouldn't be a foreign concept.

I'll leave the training issue to Miss B...Lyle addresses atheletes and competitive BB's a little differently than the average lifter.





			
				Misinformed NutJob said:
			
		

> *It should be called the "Rapid Muscle Loss Diet!" *Dieting doesn't even seem like restriction...And I stay around 5-7%BF Add some calories unles your a buck 10.




*"Tis better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than open one's mouth and remove all doubt.??? *
----Dr. Samuel Johnson


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2010)

I knew all of this...sorry guys...I'm more concerned about any differences for precontest training, but I guess I am overthinking it. Cool. Ok, Saturday begins my misery, since I will be finishing the Palumbo keto tomorrow with a cheat meal and get back on since I've gone 14 days without a goddamn carbohydrate. Pizza, macaroni and stuffed bread here I come bitches!!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 28, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I second this.....quit being a gurlymahn, Juggie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*HIGHLY RECOMMEND* using Digestive Enzymes w/ many of those greens, or you will suffer.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> *I knew all of this*






> .....since I've gone 14 days without a goddamn carbohydrate.



Only 14 Days? That's all you got? Good Lord. D)


*Lyle on Workout*

Just a few excerpts......

"Essentially, you should keep up your training program but the total volume and frequency of your training should be cut way back; you simply won???t have the recovery capacity on so few calories."

"Studies routinely show that both volume (number of sets, amount of aerobic training done) and frequency (days/week) can be cut back significantly (by up to 2/3rds) as long as intensity (e.g. weight on the bar) is maintained. Given those parameters, performance can be maintained for many weeks. If you???re as overtrained as most athletes, cutting back on your training during a crash diet will act as a mini-taper, you might even show some improvement."

"In general, I???d say cut your weight training back to twice/week maximum doing a full body workout at each session. Two to three heavy sets of 6-8 repetitions are more than sufficient in the short-term to maintain LBM and strength. The Category 1 rapid fat loss dieters who have had the most success with the diet are the one that have cut back their training volume to these low levels. Yes, I know that full body workouts are out of vogue and dieting bodybuilders are almost pathological in their desire to increase both the frequency and volume of training when they are contest dieting but this is a mistake, more so during a crash diet. Trust me on this: cut your training back during this diet. You are likely to get into real problems if you try to train too frequently or too much on too few calories: don???t say you weren???t warned."

"Finally, one option to consider (for Category 1 dieters especially) is to begin the short diet cycle with some high rep work (3-6 sets of 12-15 reps) at the very start of the diet to deplete muscle glycogen and enhance fat oxidation (see my Ultimate Diet 2.0 for more information on how to implement this). The remainder of the workouts over the length of the diet would be short, heavy, full body workouts as described above. After the depletion work at the beginning of the cycle, a short full body workout would be done every 3-4days afterwards. Again, this may not seem like much work but is more than
enough."


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2010)

screw you mcfly


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> screw you mcfly



Take it easy, Alton.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 28, 2010)

Built said:


> I take it you haven't read the book.
> 
> PS stop spamming.



Ah, he strikes again.


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2010)

I started after my carbup at 243, did a 2 hour depletion and 1 hour cardio and I'm now at 232 in a matter of 4 days...WOW!!!!!!


----------

